#ubuntu-hn 2011-04-19
<Itxshell_> buenas noches
<Itxshell_> a todos en la sala
<Itxshell_> buenas noches Savath
<Savath> Itxshell_, buenas
#ubuntu-hn 2011-04-23
<m1ghtymask> hola hey tengo una pregunta ayer instale el vsftpd en ubuntu 10.10 y todo funcionaba perfecto lo configure y me funcionaba luego cuando reinicie la compu ya no me aparecia conexion a internet lugo lo desinstale porque pense que habia sido eso pero aun sigo sin tener conectividad alguien sabe como resolver eso.
